# My current lay out...mid ohio...sorta..



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Here's my current lay out....just in case anyone wondered what the heck mid ohio looks like...

Here's mid Ohio..










Here's the closest I could come with my current table set up:










Takes up most of a two car garage.... :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks fast. Who needs to park cars in the garage anyway!
Jim


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

It should be a blast to drive. Keep us up to date on your progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look at those straightaways!  rr


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

First lay out I've been able to hit top end with a SG+....


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

no bus stop?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Nope...I was running it without the chicane...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

That looks like fun.Is it a four laner??????

Is this your final plan,or are you still tweaking????


Mike


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> That looks like fun.Is it a four laner??????
> 
> Is this your final plan,or are you still tweaking????
> 
> ...


Yes..it's a 4 lane.....I havent set up a two lane since seeing Greg Braun's web site... :thumbsup: 

Sorta....the only place I can set this up is in the garage...the three tables are 21 ft from north to south...

I'm actually toying with an inner loop to double the running lenth...with an double over pass to tie it together...

I have an idea to use the lower loop as half of an 8 lane oval when wanted...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

If it was me,Id widen the radius of the bottom curves.Banked would be cool,but I dont think that really works out too well with plastic sectional track.

Mike


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yes..I plan on using 12 amd 15" for the outer four lanes....and 6 and 9" for the inner loop for the infield run back north...

This will also give me 2/3 of an 8 lane oval on my lower two tables..(3'x 7' 6")....


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> If it was me,Id widen the radius of the bottom curves.Banked would be cool,but I dont think that really works out too well with plastic sectional track.


Banked turns only work with sectional track if you create a banked sub-roadway of plywood to support them, with graduated banking for the straights leading into and out of the banks. This is done the sameway you would bank a wood track.


----------

